# Eagle Style Oil Can



## werz99 (Dec 23, 2021)

I like this kind of oil cans - so I built one out of aluminium, using this drawings: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pump-oil-can-prints.33616/
Thanks to Robert Miller!

You can see it here:





Regards
werz99


----------



## Kevin T (Dec 23, 2021)

That is something I wouldn't have thought to make but I like it! Really cool.


----------



## werz99 (Dec 24, 2021)

It was a fun project...I can recommend it


----------

